# раздражало - раздразило



## enots

как же сказать "раздразило"? 

спасибо за ответы


----------



## gvozd

Никогда не слышал такого. Раздражило - слышал.


----------



## morzh

enots said:


> как же сказать "раздразило"?
> 
> спасибо за ответы



1. Вопрос не имеет смысла. Пояснение: "Как сказать "лошадь?" - "Скажи "лошадь"".
2. Такого слова нет.
3. В совершенном виде используется страдательное причастие "раздражен".
4. Вам следует указать другой родной язык.


----------



## enots

gvozd said:


> Никогда не слышал такого. Раздражило - слышал.


Раздражило - мне кажется неупотребимым, как и раздразило. А равноценной замены не нахожу ....


----------



## Natalisha

Вы ищете слово? "У меня вызвало раздражение" не пойдет?


----------



## morzh

enots said:


> Раздражило - мне кажется неупотребимым, как и раздразило. А равноценной замены не нахожу ....



Еще раз: В совершенном виде - страдательное причастие.

Я был этим раздражен. (А не "меня это раздразило").


----------



## gvozd

enots said:


> Раздражило - мне кажется неупотребимым, как и раздразило. А равноценной замены не нахожу ....



Вы для каких целей ищете?


----------



## enots

morzh said:


> 1. Вопрос не имеет смысла. Пояснение: "Как сказать "лошадь?" - "Скажи "лошадь"".
> 2. Такого слова нет.
> 3. В совершенном виде используется страдательное причастие "раздражен".
> 4. Вам следует указать другой родной язык.


рекомендую Вам не спешить с такими высказываниями

Подумалось, что и так все понятно, что имеется ввиду. Причастие "раздражен" в моем случае не подходит:
на меня пролилось кофе, и это обстоятельство меня сильно "раздразило"?


----------



## Natalisha

enots said:


> рекомендую Вам не спешить с такими высказываниями
> 
> Подумалось, что и так все понятно, что имеется ввиду. Причастие "раздражен" в моем случае не подходит:
> на меня пролилось кофе, и это обстоятельство меня сильно "раздразило"?


 Почему же причастие не подходит? Перефразировать нельзя?


----------



## enots

gvozd said:


> Вы для каких целей ищете?


Ребенок мне излагает подобным образом, но как поправить и сам не знаю, вот ищу ответ среди экспертов ...


----------



## Natalisha

enots said:


> Ребенок мне излагает подобным образом, но как поправить и сам не знаю, вот ищу ответ среди экспертов ...


Ну, тогда Вам уже дали предостаточно вариантов.


----------



## enots

я был раздражен - это не то, что требуется
обстоятельство в прошлом меня начало раздражать и довело до состояния раздражения - вот что требуется. Кажется что одним словом это выразить нельзя в данном случае


----------



## gvozd

enots said:


> Кажется что одним словом это выразить нельзя в данном случае



Да почему нельзя-то? Чем Вас не устраивает русское слово "раздражило"? В Интернете оно встречается очень часто.


----------



## Natalisha

enots said:


> на меня пролилось кофе, и это обстоятельство меня сильно "раздразило"?


Если честно, мне кажется, что Вы шутите. Ну да ладно.
_
 и это обстоятельство вызвало у меня сильное раздражение_


----------



## morzh

Вот поэтому и нужен контекст. А не вопрос "как же сказать раздразило".

1. Если Вас нечто раздражало, то Вы уже были этим раздражаемы и раздражены. Если Вы не были раздражены - вас это не раздражало.
2. Если все же хочется показать временной процесс с конечным результатом, то, да, одним словом не выразишь. Но обычно указания конечного состояния с описанием процесса вполне достаточно:

- Кошка орала всю ночь, и я был этим сильно раздражен

Здесь совершенно не нужно говорить:"Я был раздражаем воплями кошки, и оказался окончательно раздражен".


----------



## Maroseika

Да нормальное слово - раздражило. Великие не брезговали, и нам не с руки. Несколько книжное, да. Но и только.


----------



## morzh

Раздражило - конечно нормальное слово. Хоть и нечасто встречающееся.
Но ведь не "раздразило".


----------



## Maroseika

Конечно. Такое чередование еще надо было измыслить.


----------



## Träumer

Как мне кажется, выражение "меня раздражает" тоже подходит, нет?


----------



## morzh

Träumer said:


> Как мне кажется, выражение "меня раздражает" тоже подходит, нет?



Нет, потому что обсуждение началось как раз-таки с того, что этого недостаточно. Нужно совершенное слово.


----------



## JULLIA

Раздражать-раздражал(а,о)
Раздразнить-раздразнил(а,о)
Добавьте букву "Н"


----------



## Syline

Это же совершенно разные слова - "раздражать" и "дразнить".


----------



## JULLIA

Да, слова (раздразнить и раздражать) разные. Но не только по смыслу, но и по правилам склонения. Когда нарушаешь правила, получается нечто исходное типа "раздразить". (не то раздражать, не то раздразнить). Нет такого слова в русском языке и его производных.


----------



## Syline

Ну, говорят, что можно сказать "раздражить". Хотя сама такого не встречала. 

Лично меня всегда удивляло отсутствие формы первого лица ед. числа глаголов "победить" и "убедить", особенно последнего. Если в первом случае можно сказать "одержу победу", то стопроцентный эквивалент несуществующего "убедю" я затрудняюсь найти.

Edit
Хотя вот на ум пришло "смогу убедить".


----------



## morzh

Syline said:


> Лично меня всегда удивляло отсутствие формы первого лица ед. числа глаголов "победить" и "убедить", особенно последнего. Если в первом случае можно сказать "одержу победу", то стопроцентный эквивалент несуществующего "убедю" я затрудняюсь найти.
> 
> Edit
> Хотя вот на ум пришло "смогу убедить".



Именно "смогу убедить".


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> Лично меня всегда удивляло отсутствие формы первого лица ед. числа глаголов "победить" и "убедить"


Отчего ж нет? Побежу, убежу (ср. возбужу, разбужу). Просто они не используются (возможно, из-за омонимичности с формами от "бежать").


----------

